#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-05
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Ugh, really sorry, I'll make more headway on the transition tonight
<lubot> <acheronuk> who broke perl with openssl?
<lubot> * tsimonq2 looks at LocutusOfBorg :P
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26526608/
<lubot> <acheronuk> NOT good!
<lubot> * acheronuk wonders how much of the archive would fail to build with lintian being uninstallable
<lubot> <acheronuk> rebuilds from <slangasek> hopefully fixing it
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-06
<bshah> Heyllo
<bshah> so I am trying to bootstrap qt 5.10 on neon CI
<bshah> but there is failure I don't understand
<bshah> https://build.neon.kde.org/job/xenial_testing_qt_qtxmlpatterns_bin_amd64/5/console
<bshah> anyone seen it?
<acheronuk> mitya57 might be your bet bet. hopefully he'll be about later
<bshah> okay
<lubot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 you able to quickly upload a couple of things? or anyone else for that matter?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Sorry, not me :/
<lubot> <acheronuk> no problem
<bshah> sooooo ny idea about my failure? :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Sorry, no.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 ^
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I also have no idea so far, will look in more detail in a few hours
<bshah> okay thanks
<mitya57> bshah: you should blame the -nocache qmake option for your failure
<mitya57> Please revert https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtxmlpatterns.git/commit/?id=3c31a66ebf78f798 and it should fix it
<mitya57> Note that the Debian packaging has Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 10.9.2~) for a reason, this is the version where the -nocache flag was removed
<mitya57> If you have older debhelper, you need to override dh_auto_configure.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-07
<bshah> @mitya57: okay makes sense
<lubot3> <acheronuk> could someone please upload a couple of plasma packages?
<mitya57> I probably can
<valorie> ah, our packageset still not refreshed?
<valorie> :(
<acheronuk> mitya57: that would be great if you could. messaged you a link with the sources
<mitya57> looking
<acheronuk> valorie: nope. not yet. :/
<mitya57> acheronuk: why debian/upstream/signing-key.asc was removed in drkonqi?
<acheronuk> we don't use it, and it causes moans on our QA
<acheronuk> probably need to fix and add back en mass
<acheronuk> but it was only there for a few imported sources anyway
<mitya57> Ok, uploading, but please fix it for later uploads.
<acheronuk> it's on a mental list
<acheronuk> todo
<mitya57> Uploaded!
<acheronuk> thank you :)
<lubot3> <acheronuk> <doko> could somebody have a look at the perlqt ftbfs? it's not in the archive yet, just build it locally
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> "perlqt"
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> *shudders*
<lubot3> <acheronuk> I have no idea
<lubot3> <acheronuk> "give a gui to your perl"
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> O_O
<lubot3> * acheronuk shudders
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> ohhhh boy
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> agreed
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Anyways, something, somewhere needs it
<lubot3> <acheronuk> I don't
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> hehehehe
<lubot3> <acheronuk> but we should be accomodating
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> right
<lubot3> * acheronuk opens a beer, and hides for rest of evening
<lubot3> unholo was added by: unholo
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> Welcome!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-08
<lubot3> <mitya57> @acheronuk, Looks like doko fixed perlqt before I had time to look at it
<lubot3> <tsimonq2> \o/
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-11
<mitya57> Announce: all Qt packaging now lives in https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/
<lubot> <acheronuk> hope the salsa is hot. the mild is boring
<bshah> hmm I've multiarch question
<bshah> (KDE packaging related question but I think this channel can help me)
<acheronuk> bshah: #debian-qt-kde on OFTC network may be the better place, but people here who idle on both may be able to help
<acheronuk> [15:43] * bshah rants about kpackagetool5 package not being cross-compiler friendly
<acheronuk> that ^^ ?
<bshah> yeah
<bshah> libkf5package-dev brings kpackagetool5:armhf on amd64 host
<bshah> while I want it to just install kpackagetool5:amd64
<acheronuk> I can't answer. but maybe others can. and if anything can be done ubuntu side, I will
<acheronuk> wut? neon repos?
<bshah> yeah
<acheronuk> O_o
<bshah> ?
<acheronuk> bshah: I'm most of the way through a bottle of wine with Sunday dinner, so I'm not even going to try to work that out. hopefully others can :)
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Agreed! Salsa has to have spice to be good...
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57, Nice!
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-06
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 ok to do in Ubuntu? https://salsa.debian.org/qt-kde-team/qt/qt4-x11/commit/184ea842f8c90a505c457ffff3b2fc264b9475c6
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes, it will be needed for qtbase to migrate
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, that's where I fell over it
<lubot> <mitya57> But you will need a proper merge or sync, as the version needs to be >= Debian's
<lubot> <mitya57> There were a lot of Ubuntu-specific patches, but they were needed only for KDE4 I think. As we are going to remove Qt4, I would just sync it and see what happens.
<lubot> <RikMills> yeah, may as well :)
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 are you leaving qtwebengine merge for any reason?
<lubot> <mitya57> No reason other than no time…
<lubot> <mitya57> Or maybe I just forgot about it :)
<lubot> <RikMills> I may look at it on the weekend if still there then
<lubot> <mitya57> Oh, it's NEW :(
<lubot> <RikMills> if its just that and the i386 thing, that is not bad :P
<mitya57> Right
<lubot> <RikMills> I was hoping to never have to touch it again 😊
<lubot> <RikMills> @RikMills [if its just that and the i386 thing, that is not bad :P], FTBFS on armhf
<lubot> <mitya57> Looks like we need to resurrect kubuntu_43_no_meego_helper.patch
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills Do you want me to try that (in a PPA), or you can try yourself?
<lubot> <RikMills> I'm currently rebuilding the original Ubuntu source to sanity check that builds. If you could do one with just that patch, that would be great
<lubot> * RikMills feels dirty having to try fixing Qt4 😆
<lubot> <mitya57> Will now push to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3918/+packages then
<lubot> * mitya57 too…
<blaze> oh btw, does anyone know why Hydrogen from http://hydrogen-music.org/ is still Qt4 in the Debian/Ubuntu archive?
<mitya57> blaze: Because nobody updated it. See Debian #874907.
<ubottu> Debian bug 874907 in src:hydrogen "[hydrogen] Future Qt4 removal from Buster" [Serious,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/874907
<lubot> <RikMills> ubuntu-studio are maybe going to replace that with avldrums if hydrogen don't release a non beta Qt5 version in time for 20.04
<lubot> <RikMills> or so last I saw
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [Will now push to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/391 …], It is building now, but I am going to bed now so will sleep before it finishes.
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah, it couldn't be helpful and break on fast architecture. 🙄  LOL
<lisandro> @RikMills actually I've tried to update hydrogen, but the maintainr is also cdbs' maintainer...
<lisandro> and I sincerely don't want to mess with that
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-07
<lubot> <RikMills> Yeah. Though in Ubuntu we could choose not to care. ;) Sadly, a beta is not supportable much on a LTS, even if can be made to build.
<lisandro> right, that's true
<lubot> <mitya57> @mitya57 [Will now push to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/391 …], It built fine. I will upload that to archive later today.
<lubot> <RikMills> Thanks :)
<lubot> <RikMills> window-mocker has both a Qt5 and Qt4 plugin, so can't we simply from the Qt4 one to disconnect from python-qt4?
<lubot> <mitya57> Ah, I didn't notice that
<lubot> <mitya57> I guess I will switch autopilot to python3-window-mocker and then drop the Python 2 and Qt 4 parts.
<lubot> <RikMills> That would be perfect
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 can I test build projectm in that Qt4 ppa? Seems pointless making another for just that
<lubot> <RikMills> I'll assume yes ;)
<lubot> <RikMills> ironically, it is to test build it without Qt4 support
<lubot> <RikMills> arm* builders are too backlogged to try in a normal ppa
<lubot> <RikMills> That worked :)
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [@mitya57 can I test build projectm in that Qt4 ppa? Seems pointless making anoth …], No need to ask :)
<lubot> <RikMills> 👍
<lubot> <bhushanshah> We are discussing logo of this telegram group
<lubot> <bhushanshah> it is wrong on so many levels
<lubot> <bhushanshah> Please fix it
<lubot> <JBBgameich> ^^
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> up
<lubot> <JBBgameich> 👍👍👍
<lubot> <mitya57> I think it was more modern in the very beginning, then someone replaced it with more old school-ish.
<lubot> <mitya57> Anyway, any suggestions are welcome :)
<lubot> <bhushanshah> This is not old school-ish xD
<lubot> <JBBgameich> Actually it's the recolored version of the logo of a gas station
<lubot> <bhushanshah> This is not Qt logo a tall
<lubot> <mitya57> Lol
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 300x300) https://i.imgur.com/WdJDh67.jpg
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> This can be used
<lubot> <mitya57> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/iY9SwxP.jpg
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> Transitioning from old version to new version always
<lubot> <mariogrip> (New chat photo, 640x640) https://i.imgur.com/VaoXDQA.jpg
<lubot> <mitya57> This one is even better
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 [I think it was more modern in the very beginning, then someone replaced it with …], I seem to remember I proposed that as a joke, and it got applied!
<lubot> <mitya57> But one needs to be in the US to understand the joke ;)
<lubot> <mariogrip> why does debian's qttools still build-depend on qtwebkit?
<lubot> <mitya57> For Qt Assistant.
<lubot> <mitya57> But it's quite easy to drop that B-D if you want.
<lubot> <mariogrip> ok i'll do that for ubports then
<lubot> <mitya57> There is some code in debian/rules for conditional installation of the qtwebkit preview backend.
<lubot> <mariogrip> @mitya57 [There is some code in debian/rules for conditional installation of the qtwebkit …], 👍
<lubot> <RikMills> Qt5 migration might be this britney run I hope
<lubot> <mitya57> Great
<lisandro> @mariogrip remember that dropping qtwebkit means horrible api pages in assistant
<lisandro> (but that might be ok for you)
<lubot> <RikMills> @RikMills [Qt5 migration might be this britney run I hope], Damn. hint that would have made it happen got dropped 😢
<lubot> <mitya57> At least Qt4 migrated :D
<lubot> <RikMills> 😆
<lubot> <mariogrip> @lisandro [<lisandro> @mariogrip remember that dropping qtwebkit means horrible api pages i …], Can't you use qtwebengine for it?
<lisandro> I sincerely don't know. IIRC you can't
<lisandro> but I might be wrong
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-08
<lubot> <mitya57> WebEngine itself depends on qttools, so it would be tricky to make qttools use WebEngine. … Anyway, here is a bug: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-55866
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @JBBgameich [Actually it's the recolored version of the logo of a gas station], I was waiting for someone to point it out, I changed it to that logo as a sort of tongue in cheek thing :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-09
<lubot> <RikMills> shortly windowmocker will be the last rdepends of python-qt4
<lubot> <mitya57> I have filed bug 1862344, jibel promised to have a look next week
<ubottu> bug 1862344 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "Please switch from python-windowmocker to python3-windowmocker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862344
<lubot> <mitya57> That will help us to get rid of python-qt4 (but not python3-pyqt4 yet)
<lubot> <RikMills> 😢
<lubot> <mitya57> But then windowmocker has both Qt4 and Qt5 backends. The former can probably be dropped.
<lubot> <RikMills> Oh, and I have with agreement from UbuntuStudio uploaded the Qt5 beta of hydrogen
<lubot> <mitya57> Great!
<lubot> <RikMills> So there will soon be no Qt4 seeded on any ISO
